# Please Help us!



## Derrick_Lesters (Jun 5, 2012)

I am the guitarist of a Furry Nu-Metal band called "A Dozen Dead Furs" that is going to play a show at Oklacon's furry convention.

We're needing suggestions on some furry songs we could add onto the set. We already can play the theme from The Secret Of NIMH and the intro song to Disney's Robin Hood.

If you know any other furry songs along this theme of furry toon songs, please comment!

Thank you for your time,
Derrick Lesters the Hard Rock Llama

P.S. We don't have our Demo ready yet, so you can't hear us right now, but the song ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Askari_Nari (Jun 6, 2012)

Absolutely no offense intended whatsoever, but do you think a bunch of furries are really going to want to hear another bunch of furries play nu-metal covers of childish furry songs? I mean, if I was going to see a nu-metal band, which I never am, I'd want them to at least pretend they took themselves seriously, especially considering how big of a joke nu-metal is at this point.

That said, the only song that I can recommend you that is by a furry and even remotely furry related that I would ever even be slightly comfortable with seeing a nu-metal band cover is Husky In Denial's "Would I Were."


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 6, 2012)

You should change your signature to say "nu metal band", not metal...but at least your band is self-aware.

Also, why not CREATE songs? Are you only a cover band?

I don't know any furry songs other than some techno stuff.


----------



## Lyxen (Jun 8, 2012)

Play some dance songs or make it seem rave with a metal atmosphere post apocalypse style. 
I really don't know any "furry" songs. How bout Animal by Def Leppard. Jungle by Aerosmith. Werewolves of London by that one guy lol... Those are good songs. Write a song about Bambi's mom getting shot but the story is Bambi shoots his own mother...lol

BTW my band The Laffing Hyenas have got a show in Tulsa, OK 6/27 at the HUNT CLUB. We are from Chicago, you should come hang with me while I am there


----------



## Oly (Jun 8, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Also, why not CREATE songs? Are you only a cover band?



This.

Writing music is always better than learning other people's music.


----------



## Derrick_Lesters (Jun 18, 2012)

We are writing our own music, but we're trying to play for furries and use songs that furries would recognize. We do have our own songs though, like this one http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8220049/ is completely our own.

At any rate, Werewolf of London is a BADASS idea. We'll give it a shot.


----------

